# turned a saiga 12 into a dpms 308



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

traded the saiga today for a new DPMS 308.

just added a few extras to it that were looking for a place to rest.

now to see how it shoots......:yes:











PS: bottom AR is my daughters true AR 22, NOW i need to find a AR lower so i can have mine back....


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice addition.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

